# I´m off



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

This is me starting on my travels.. flying to Glasgow and having a few days before I arrive in Cairo on Saturday morning, I may be on line from the airports but if not take care and see you all at the weekend.

Chris


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

:Cry: :Cry::Cry: We'll miss you, but have a nice time

Jo xxx


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Leaving today, arriving Saturday! Sounds like an adventure 

Hope all goes well


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> This is me starting on my travels.. flying to Glasgow and having a few days before I arrive in Cairo on Saturday morning, I may be on line from the airports but if not take care and see you all at the weekend.
> 
> Chris


Have a safe journey lane:


----------



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

You coming from New Zealand on a row boat. That's a long flight! Egypt is awaiting you. Gods Speed

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Moe599 said:


> You coming from New Zealand on a row boat. That's a long flight! Egypt is awaiting you. Gods Speed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


I'm sure you guys know that she will be spending time in Scotland, en route from Spain to Cairo. I thought I would make it clear just in case :caked:


----------



## Musical (Feb 8, 2011)

Safe journey...


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> This is me starting on my travels.. flying to Glasgow and having a few days before I arrive in Cairo on Saturday morning, I may be on line from the airports but if not take care and see you all at the weekend.
> 
> Chris


Obviously your still drinking the waters of the Nile.
Safe journey
Bat


----------

